# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  4 буквы

## Sanych

*Значит так. Первый пишет 4 буквы, второй их расшифровку. Загадывает свои и так поехали.* 
*ЖББЛ*

----------


## Sanych

Меньше хобот - сложнее красть 
*ВГДК*

----------


## Sanych

Шпалы просьба вместе складывать
*УВЗА*

----------


## Akasey

ушёл Вася за арбузом

*ЁМОЁ*

----------


## Stych

Ёжик мыл огурец ёжику 
*ФЫВА*

----------


## Sanych

Может Ы лучше отставить?
*ГУРА*

----------


## Akasey

*Г*ости *У*важайте и *Р*адуйте *А*дмина !!!!

*С.Л.О.Н.*

----------


## Akasey

*А*стерикс *С*амая *Б*езбашенная *А*соба

*ЛЮКС*

----------


## Akasey

опля, вот это Астерикс выдала...

*Б*елым *А*льбатросом *Н*енужен *Я*

*Б.Р.Е.Д.*

----------


## Sanych

Цапля Иногда Рыбу Крадёт
*
ЗАБО*

----------


## Sanych

> Варианты:
> *З*амучил* А*лександровича *Б*ольшой *О*город
> 
> *ССЛД*


Сильно Сильно Лучше Дома

*КОЗА*

----------


## Akasey

*К*ак-то *О*сёл *З*ашёл в *О*город

*У.Д.А.В.*

----------


## MOHAPX

*У* *Д*имы *А*вка *В*аси

ЛАПА

----------


## Akasey

*Л*учших *А*ликов *П*риняла* А*стерикс

*П.Р.Е.Т.*

----------


## MOHAPX

*П*ьяный *Р*обокоп *Е*хал *Т*ихо

*ХЛОП*

----------


## Akasey

*Х*олоп  *Л*оханулся, *О*фигел, *П*ополз ..... ггг

*Б.О.М.Ж.*

----------


## Sanych

*П*ервый *Р*аз *Н*адо *Х*орошо 

*ВАСЯ*

----------


## MOHAPX

*В* *А*мерике *С*идят *Я*нки

*НАДЯ*

----------


## MOHAPX

*К*атя *О*чень *Л*юбит *Я*майку

*СВАТ*

----------


## Akasey

*С*ломал *В*ане *А*ндрей *Т*япку

*К.Р.О.Т.*

----------


## Akasey

*С*ейчас *Я* *В*ас *А*бсмешу

*К.И.Н.Г.*

----------


## Akasey

*Н*аверное *И*диот *К*онечно *О*лёша

*А.С.С.А.*

----------


## Holper

*А*фигеть *С*лова *С*ложней *А*пгрейженые 

*ЧОЗА*

----------


## Akasey

*Ч*иловек *О*чень *З*анятая *А*стерикс

*К.А.Д.Р.*

----------


## Holper

*К* *А*стерикс *Д*окалупаццо *Р*азрешаю 

*ЮМОР*

----------


## Sanych

*Ю*ношам *M*ожно *О*трокам *Р*ановато

*ГУБА*

----------


## Akasey

*Г*орячая *У*ральская *Б*абушка *А*ся

*С.Р.О.К.*

----------


## Holper

*С*олнце *Р*айон *О*свещает *К*расиво! 

*ИКРА*

----------


## Akasey

*И*кар *К*рылья *Р*аскрыл и *А*слеп

*Л.Е.Т.О.*

----------


## Holper

Лишь енот тресёт очком 

*ЖАРА*

----------


## Holper

Загорелый Арнольд Яйки Целовал 

*ЛИСА*

----------


## Holper

Красна Девица Драла Викингов 

*РОСА*

----------


## Akasey

*Р*аз *О*тодрала *С*овсем *А*бнаглели

*Е.Н.О.Т.*

----------


## Akasey

*М*ожет *Д*ылда *Л*учше *Д*идлы

*Ж.М.О.Т.*

----------


## Pasha_49

*Ж*осткой *М*етлой *О*тлупили *Т*аню
*П.Л.Ю.Щ.*

----------


## Holper

Парниша Айболит Швырял Антибиотики

*АННА*

----------


## Sanych

Сильно Елена Родить Желала

*ГОБА*

----------


## Holper

Главное Откусить Больше Антибиотика

*ПИЛА*

----------


## Pasha_49

*П*рибьёт *И*ммунитет *Л*ена *А*нтибиотиком

ШЛЁП

----------


## HARON

Пьяная Иллюзия Любви Аморальна.


РОЖА

----------


## Holper

Ребята Охмелевшие Жрут Антибиотики 

*МГЛУ*

----------


## Sanych

Милашку Глафиру Ласкаю Украдкой 
*БЕДЕ*

----------


## Holper

Большие Енотики Дерутся Едой XD

*ЖИРЫ*

----------


## Akasey

*Ж*ирные *И*ры *Р*ычат *Ы-Ы-Ы*

*К.О.С.А.*

----------


## Pasha_49

*Ф*ёкла *А*касея *Й*оршиком *Л*аскает

ХРАП

----------


## Holper

Хапну Разом Антибиотиков Пачку

*ЛАГИ*

----------


## Pasha_49

*Л*юбишь Антибиотики *Г*лотать *И*ногда?

*СТОК*

----------


## Pasha_49

*П*осле *И*змены *Л*юбовницы *А*ни

*КРЯК*

----------


## Pasha_49

*П*отому *Ч*то *Х*отела *И*горя

*БРОД*

----------


## Pasha_49

*А* *К*оля *Е*ё *Б*росил(

*ЖМЯК*

----------


## Pasha_49

*В*едь *Ж*изнь - *И*гра *К*расок

*ЕДУН*

----------


## Pasha_49

*С*ценарист *П*овести *О*тклонился *К*кровати

*СПЯТ*

----------


## RixAlex

*С*нит *П*оследнее *Я*вление *Т*ерминатора

*УТРО*

----------


## Sanych

Гуляй Ребята Интим Можно

*ДАЧА*

----------


## Holper

Даёшь Антибиотики Чёрным Африкосам! 

*ЛИЗА*

----------


## Akasey

*Л*ежу *И* *З*адумался *А*бжизни

*Н.Г.Ш.Т.*

----------


## Holper

Нигер Гасит Шишку Тапком 

*ПОПА*

----------


## Akasey

*П*ошёл *О*рап *П*ешком в *А*мерику

*К.Л.О.П.*

----------


## Holper

Коньками Лёд Орнамент Поражал 

*ЖОРА*

----------


## Akasey

*Ж*жжжжжж - *О*пять *Р*азогналась *А*стерикс    :getImage:


*К.И.П.Р.*

----------


## Holper

Клешнями Икру Переносили Раки 

*РИГА*

----------


## Akasey

*Р*ечка *И*гривая *Г*равий *А*бмывала


*С.О.Н.Я.*

----------


## Holper

Барышня Лениво Очко Глянцевала 

*ПИРС*

----------


## Holper

Таня Очень Любит Колю 
*
ОППЦ*

----------


## Akasey

Интересная Мысль Ходит Около

Г.Н.О.М.

----------


## Sanych

Утром Татьяну Работать Отправили
*
БУРА*

----------


## Holper

Быстро Учили Ребята Английский

*ГИРЯ*

----------


## GRAF

Геннадий Игорь Ромул Яша

МЕНТ (плиз оригинальную расшифровку)

----------


## GRAF

*МЕНТ - Мой Единственный Надежный Товарищ

*Г*рандиозная* Р*аспродажа* А*ктивного *Ф*интнеса?

*ЕЗБВ*

----------


## GRAF

Туча Унеслась Через Альпы

НВСП:to_become_senile:

----------


## Holper

Новый Велик Стыбрил Петя

*ЛИЦО*

----------


## Sanych

Ленин и Цеткин Откинулись 
*КОБА*

----------


## Holper

Кекс Оригинально Балаболит Абракадабру  
От Астерикс: *К*акой *О*н *Б*ыл* А*спид

*МАША*

----------


## Akasey

*М*аленькая *А*ня *Ш*агала по *А*ллее

*С.К.У.Н.*

----------


## Akasey

*В*ася *О*днажды *Л*изу *К*...

*З.И.Н.А.*

----------


## Pasha_49

*А* *Д*обрый *С*разу *П*улемёт

*БОБР*

----------


## Holper

Антибиотики с Луком Врачи Маринуют

*КИПА*

----------


## Sanych

Куча Индивидуумов Пьянствовали Алкоголь

*ЖУЖА*

----------


## Holper

Жена Укурка Желает Анаши :p

*ПЮРЕ*

----------


## Sanych

Пьяный Юра Редко Ездит
*
ГАЧИ*

----------


## Holper

Генерал Автомат Чистит Изредка 

*ПЕНА*

----------


## Sanych

Пендаля Ему Надо Атвесить

*ГУДО*

----------


## Holper

Генерал Умело Даст Отпор :\

*ПИУС*

----------


## Sanych

Пендаля Иму Увесистого Садануть!!!

*ГРОТ*

----------


## Holper

Генерала Рота Охраняет Трепетно!

*ЛИРА*

----------


## vova230

Любящая Ира Ревнует Алика

СССР

----------


## Holper

Саша Сосала Сушку Рeбёнка 

*БЛИН*

----------


## vova230

Сушим Мак Али Какаин?

БССР

----------


## Pasha_49

*Б*ерём, *С*ушим, *С*ортируем... *Р*аскуриваем

*ХАНА*

----------


## Holper

Хамство Активно Накаляет Атмосферу

*ЛИКИ*

----------


## Akasey

*Л*учше *И*кать *К*огда *И*кота

*М.О.П.С.*

----------


## Holper

Мохом Оброс Пень Сосновый

*ЗДОХ*

_ добавлено через 24 часа 10 минут_ 
Здесь Думает Отвечать Хто?

*ПУЛЯ*

----------


## Akasey

*П*усть *У*чатся *Л*учше у *Я*слях

*Ш.Н.У.Р.*

----------


## Sanych

Шнуров Ночью Учит Русский
*
ГОПА*

----------


## Akasey

*Г*оворит *О*чень *П*онадобится в *А*мерике

*Ц.В.Е.Т.*

----------


## Holper

Цвет Ветра Европейского Токсичный... :\

*ЯОНИ*

----------


## Sanych

Японцы, Они Наннотехнологии Изучают

*ВОДА*

----------


## Akasey

*К*вадратный *Л*имузин *И*деал *Н*анайцев

*К.А.Ш.А.*

----------


## Holper

Клыки Акулы - Шпаги Алмазные!

*ПИРА*

----------


## Sanych

Пираньи Иногда Рвут Акулу

*ГОША*

----------


## Holper

Воздух Раскалённого Афганистана Горяч

*НОРА*

----------


## Sanych

Неиграйте Обнажёнными Рыбой Акулой
*
КОТИ*

----------


## Akasey

*К*огда *О*на *Т*ебя *И*зжрёт

*Ф.А.И.Л.*

----------


## MOHAPX

*Э*та *А*ндорра *П*оразительно *П*родула

*КПСС*

----------


## Pasha_49

*П*рикольно* Э*тих *А*ндорцев *П*орвали

*ЩЁЛК*

----------


## Sanych

Щастье Ёмаё,  Лопухам Костыляли

*ЮЕГА*

----------


## Stych

Юра Ездил Громко Аплодировав

*АДЛО*

----------


## Sanych

Сразу Тётка Издевательски Чмыхнула

*ГИДА*

----------


## Holper

Гашиш Индийский Дует Астер 

*ЗАРЯ*

----------


## Sanych

Фёкла Исподтишка Георгия Атаковала

*ДУГА*

----------


## Akasey

*Д*алеко *У*бёг *Г*орный *А*лень

*Л.З.Н.П.*

----------


## Akasey

*Д*умаю *Р*аньше *Н*ужно было *О*бдуматься

*Р.К.Т.Н.*

----------


## Sanych

Раньше Конечно. Тормозить Нефиг.
*ВАРА*

----------


## Akasey

*В*от *А*нна *Р*ешила *А*степеницца

*Р.О.Д.Л.*

----------


## Holper

Реку Окружали "Дамбы Льдов"

*ПАРА*

----------


## Sanych

Пора Атаковать Рыжую Ангелину
*
ГАЧА*

----------


## Akasey

*Г*орячая *А*нгелина *Ч*асто *А*пшибаеццО

*Д.Б.Р.Л.*

----------


## GRAF

Да Была Раз Любовь


СПЛС

----------


## Sanych

Сильно Плохо Любовь Секундная

*ДЮБА*

----------


## Akasey

*Д*альше *Ю*бка *Б*ыла *А*пущена .... о как само получилось

*Ш.Н.О.Б.*

----------


## Holper

Штаны Нужно Одевать Бабам

*ДЖОН*

----------


## Holper

Сны Нужно Видеть Длинные 

*КИРА*

----------


## Sanych

Унитазы Делать Очень Доходно
*
РОЗА*

----------


## Sanych

Как Возможно? Асфальт Сплавился.
*НОГА*

----------


## MOHAPX

*Р*уские "*У*меют" *К*ласть *А*сфальт

*ДУЛО*

----------


## Sanych

Сразу Идиоты Ложат Асфальт (в тему кто продолжит? )
*ПОМТ*

----------


## Akasey

*П*отому-что *О*ни *М*огут *Т*олько....

*С.Р.А.Т.*

----------


## Holper

Самый Рульный Айфон — Тамагочик 

*КИЛО*

----------


## Sanych

> Сразу Идиоты Ложат Асфальт (в тему кто продолжит? )
> *ПОМТ*


Потом Они Меняют Трубы - правильный ответ

----------


## Akasey

*К*апают *И*ли *Л*ожат *О*ни

*Л.Т.О.З.*

----------


## RixAlex

*С*ловно *Л*ожили *П*олные  *Р*афшаны

*НШВА*

----------


## Akasey

*М*онарх *Р*астратил *A*ll *К*опейки

*Д.Р.Л.Д.*

----------


## MOHAPX

*Д*а *Р*езко *Л*ишился *Д*енег

*АМБА*

----------


## Holper

Половину Состояния Истратил Холпер 

*ПИКЕ*

----------


## Akasey

*И* *Ф*лудить *О*чень *Н*адо

*А.П.Р.В.*

----------


## Akasey

*Б*ольше *А*касею *З*аразе *А*нтивезло

*С.М.О.Р.*

----------


## Banderlogen

Лучше Яду Сызнова Дрябнуть?
ННЯД

----------


## Akasey

*Н*езнаю *Н*аверное *Я*д *Д*ешевше

*О.О.О.О.*

----------


## RixAlex

*О*грабил *О*днорукий *О*дноглазый *О*вощеворот

*ЕПНС*

----------


## Akasey

*Е*тот *П*ень *Н*адул в*С*ех

*В.А.П.Р.*

----------


## Akasey

*С*аныч *В*идит *И* *Ч*истит

*А.Р.О.Р.*

----------


## Akasey

*Л*учше *У*ши *Ж*иром *И*стирать

*В.П.Р.Л.*

----------


## Holper

Вот Пришёл Рассвет Лимонный...:i20:

*СВЕТ*

----------


## Sanych

Тебе От Рожденья Торт
*СЯВА*

----------


## Akasey

*С*пасибо *Я* *В*ас *А*...уважаю крепко


*П.Р.А.Р.*

----------


## fIzdrin

так и хочется отдохнуть

*п.в.м.с.*

----------


## Sanych

Права Выдали Можно Слазить
*КОБА*

----------


## fIzdrin

как обычно беру автомат

*в.з.б.х*

----------


## Jemal

Бабка Ела Лопатой Арбуз

ПЕНГ

----------


## Sanych

Мабыць Арбуз Ей Непалез

*ЧИКА*

----------


## Akasey

*Ч*его *М*кала *К*огда *А*рбуз ела

*В.К.Е.О.*

----------


## Jemal

*В*орованный *К*онь *Е*ст *О*вёс
М.Г.Т.О.

----------


## Akasey

*Д*авече *А*стерикс *Ч*атилась с *А*касеем


*Ж.Л.О.П.*

----------


## Akasey

*Д*умаю *У*йду *Л*и *Я*  (Астерикс давай спорить)

*П.Р.О.А.*

----------


## Jemal

*Н*ам *Н*агадил *Д*еревенский *У*тконос
*БТРУ*

----------


## Jemal

*С*овсем *О*громный, *Е*хидной *Н*атурности
*БОМЖ*

----------


## Alandr

*С*ейчас *О*негин *Е*сенину *Н*апишет

ВЛРП

----------


## StrekoZZa

*В*ы *П*или *Н*ашу *Г*орилку

ООЛК

----------


## Sanych

Отец Онуфрий Ладаном Кадил
*ПУГА*

----------


## Alandr

*П*усть *У*гар *Г*аишника *А*брубит

*РУНА*

----------


## StrekoZZa

*Р*азные *У* *Н*ас *А*рбузы

*ПРИК*

----------


## Stych

*П*усть *Р*азводят *И*ндусы *К*оров

*НОГА*

----------


## StrekoZZa

*Н*аши *О*бгонят *Г*алимых *А*мерикосов

АБВГ

----------


## Sanych

Америкосы Будут Вечно Галимыми

*КАРЕ*

----------


## Alandr

*К*ак* А*ртём *Р*азвёл * Е*гора 

*ХРЮН*

----------


## Sanych

Хорошо Рыжей Юной Наташе 
*БЫКЛ*

----------


## GRAF

Пусть Уругвай Сам Копает!

ВОВА
ye:

----------


## Sanych

Каждый Ре бёнок Ест Манку

*БИДО*

----------


## Jemal

Банкой Икры Долго Объедался

*АКЕН*

----------


## Sanych

Андрей Кусал Енота Нежно 

*БУРА*

----------


## Akasey

*Б*ешеная *У*тка *Р*угалась с *А*ндреем

*К.Н.У.Т.*

----------


## Sanych

Петька Умело Служил Кавалеристом

*ДОЗА*

----------


## Sanych

Вода Огненная Дюже Алкоголь
*
ГИРТ*

----------


## Akasey

*Т*олько *О*на *В*рядли *Р*ыба

*Р.И.Б.А.*

----------


## Sanych

Рыбная Икра Большая Абжираловка
*
КУЗЯ*

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

*в*от *о*н *л*живый* к*озлик

ПЛВИ

----------


## Sanych

Пьяный Лёша Водку Исчёт
*ГАБА*

----------


## Jemal

*У*мный *К*лоун *О*сла *Л*аскает
*БГТУ*

----------


## Akasey

*У*ехал *С*ярожа *Я*годы *Ж*уваць

*Л.О.Л.Д.*

----------


## Jemal

*Л*овкий *О*бманщик *Л*оханул *Д*еда
*М.Н.У.Г.*

----------


## Sanych

Много Наших Ушли Голодными
*
БАСЯ*

----------


## Akasey

*Б*ольшой *А*рбуз *С*ъел *Я*

*П.Р.Т.И.*

----------


## VirDignus

*П*артия  *Р*оботов *Т*еряет *И*збирателей

*КОЛА*

----------


## Akasey

*Д*альше *И*ди *С*обирай *К*арандаши 

*С.М.Е.Х.*

----------


## Sanych

Самый Маленький Енот Хихикал

*ДУГА*

----------


## Akasey

*Ч*его *М*елочиться *О*глянись *К*ругом

*П.О.Т.Л.*

----------


## Sanych

*П*ьяный *О*лег *Т*ётак *Л*юбит )
*ХЕКИ*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*В*полне *И*зумительный *З*олотой *Г*олос
*МОСХ*

----------


## Sanych

*М*ужчина *О*динокий *С*ильно *Х*очет ))
*
ЖАБА*

----------


## Akasey

*Ж*аль *А*ддаваЦь *Б*абосы *А*нтошку

*Х.Р.О.Н.*

----------


## Sanych

*Х*арэ *Р*ыдать *О*тдать *Н*адо

*КУЛЯ*

----------


## Akasey

*К.*огда *У.*ниформа *Л.*учше *Я.*тагана

*П.Л.Р.О.*

----------


## Sanych

*К*то-то *У*мный *К*то-то *У*шлый 

*АМИК*

----------


## Akasey

*К*огда *У*знаю *З*наю *Я*

*П.Р.О.Т.*

----------


## Akasey

*М*ожет *О*на *Р*аботать *С*тала

*Н.Ц.Н.Г.*

----------


## Sanych

*Н*ина "*Ц*ентнер" *Н*есёт *Г*ригория 

*КАЗУ*

----------


## Akasey

*С*егодня *Е*ду *К*упляць _С_апогы


*А.В.П.Р.*

----------


## Akasey

*С*амое *М*алое *Е*то *Х*люпик

*П.Р.О.Ш.*

----------


## vova230

*П*ишем *Р*адостные *О*чепятки и *Ш*утки

*АПРО*

----------


## Romario

Ананасы Папа Роме Отдал

МАША

----------


## Akasey

*М*ама *А*рала *Ш*ёпотом на *А*лёшу

*А.О.Е.Н.*

----------


## Romario

Антон Опять Ел Ногти 

МУСЯ

----------


## HARON

*М*удаки
*У*сигда
*С*цут
*Я*виться

Пы.сы.Не намёк.

----------


## Romario

А где загадка?

----------


## Sanych

Бабушка Уехала Наташа Тащиться

*РИБЕ*

----------


## Jemal

*Р*ак *И*дет *Б*ить *Е*нота
*ВКМН*

----------


## Katrina Eclair

*В*от *К*ак *М*не *Н*евезёт...))
*КХОС*

----------


## Jemal

*К*удрявый *Х*омяк *О*седлал *С*обаку
*ДОЛЖ*

----------


## Katrina Eclair

*Д*олгий *О*чаг *Л*ожной *Ж*изни...)
*ЗКАЛ*

----------


## Akasey

*З*нала *К*атя *А*б *Л*юбви

*А.О.Р.Л.*

----------


## Katrina Eclair

ахахаха))))
ну ладно)
*А*kasey *О*чень *Р*езво *Л*аял...))

_Katrina Eclair добавил 07.12.2009 в 20:23_
*ТДЕЛ*

----------


## Jemal

*Т*еодор-*Д*урак *Е*л *Л*ёжа
*ОРКИ*

----------


## Katrina Eclair

*О*пять *Р*ом *К*упил Индеец)
* ИСМА*

----------


## Sanych

Пьяный Чингачгук Хаял Индейцев

*ГИГО*

----------


## Vanya

Гиви И Гоги - Ормяне 

*ОМСК*

----------


## Katrina Eclair

*О*чень *М*ного *С*обрали *К*урильщики
*ТУХЯ*

----------


## Jemal

*Т*аёжный *У*дав *Х*лебнул *Я*да
*ЕГАК*

----------


## Katrina Eclair

*К*рутые *О*ткровения *Т*реплют *Э*мо
*ЗУМА*

----------


## Jemal

*З*лая *У*тка *М*учает *А*нтошку
*ГХРЛ*

----------


## Akasey

*Г*оворил *Х*ряк *Р*ыжей *Л*ошади

*Н.В.Л.О.*

----------


## Jemal

*Н*а "*В*олге" *Л*етает *О*льга

*ОКЦУ*

----------


## Katrina Eclair

*Н*аш *В*аня *Л*юбит *О*маров
*БАБО*

----------


## Jemal

*Б*очку *А*брикосов *Б*росил *О*рангутан
*ПАРИ*

----------


## Katrina Eclair

Простую Антену Редактирует Илья

КНОТ

----------


## Jemal

*К*ожаные *Н*оски* О*чень *Т*еплые
*НЮРК*

----------


## Sanych

Нищий Юра Редко Квасит

*ЛЯМИ*

----------


## Katrina Eclair

Лентяйка Яна Может Икать
*ТДОГ*

----------


## Jemal

*Т*вердое* Д*ерево *О*чень* Г*ибкое
*МИРА*

----------


## Akasey

*М*ир *И*ной *Р*аз *А*тварачивается

*Р.П.О.Л.*

----------


## Irina

Рационализаторское Предложение Общества Лузеров.
*ЛУЛУ*

----------


## Akasey

*Л*учше *У*йду... *Л*учше *У*йду

*П.А.П.А.*

----------


## Irina

*П*оследнее *А*нтикризисное *П*редложение *А*мерики

*С.Б.Т.С*

----------


## Jemal

*С*едой *Б*ородой *Т*рясет *С*тарик
*АРГУ*

----------


## Akasey

*А*нтона *Р*угал *Г*ера *У*порно

*Ш.Г.Щ.З.*

----------


## Адмирал

Утратил Прыть Старый Страж

ПЕРГ

----------


## Sanych

Ферма И Коровы = Счастье )

ИЗУЛ

----------


## Адмирал

Испанский Зорро Уснул с Лёгкостью

ЕВСА

----------


## Sanych

Енот Валодька Совсем Афигел

КУША

----------


## Адмирал

Красиво Украсили Шариком Аватарку

НГСС

----------


## Jemal

*Н*овый *Г*од - *С*упер *С*обытие

*ПАКР*

----------


## Akasey

*П*окуда *А*стерикс *К*овыряла *Р*есурсы

*Ш.Г.П.Д.*

----------


## Sanych

Шкваркаичарка Гэта Падатка Дурням 

*МИЛЯ*

----------


## Alva

Можно Иногда Ляпнуть Ядовито

*Н.А.Д.О.*

----------


## Sanych

Надо Апельсины Дольками Отделить
*
К А Т О*

----------


## HARON

*К*то *А*гресивен *Т*от *О*бречён!

*СТЮЧ*

----------


## Stych

Стал Тормозить Юродивый Человек

*ХРОН*

----------


## HARON

*Х*рен *Р*ежут *О*чень *Н*емногие
*Х*очешь *Р*азобраться *О*боснуй *Н*амёк

*ХРОМ*

----------


## Stych

Хрена Разбираться Обойду Молча

НАХР

----------


## HARON

*Н*екоторых *А*вторитетов *Х*очется *Р*убануть!

КРЕМ

----------


## Akasey

*К*ак-то *Р*аз *Е*хал *М*имо

*Р.О.Л.Б.*

----------


## Sanych

Радуйся Ольга - Любит Борис))

*УМТИ*

----------


## Akasey

*Ж*алко *М*икеланджело *О*кочурился *Т*рагично

*П.О.Л.Б.*

----------


## Sanych

А Я Тебя Люблю )

*КОЖА*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*К*то-то *О*чень *Ж*ирный* А*мбал
*СЛФМ*

----------


## Sanych

Пожалуй Можно Физкультурой Заняться

*РИГА*

----------


## Jemal

*С*онный *О*хотник *Н*адел *М*ундир

*ВЛКС*

----------


## Адмирал

Вадик и Лёлик Красными Стали

НПОО

----------


## Sanych

Новая Партия Обглоданых Объедков
*ИРБА*

----------


## Akasey

*С*ука *У*шла *Ш*ланг *И*зогнула

*Н.Г.Г.Л.*

----------


## HARON

*Н*икогда не *Г*оворите *Г*адко о *Л*юбви!


*НКВД*

----------


## Jemal

*Н*ашим *К*оровам *В*аша *Д*орога
*УЕНК*

----------


## Sanych

Уехал Егор На Камчатку

*ИГОР*

----------


## Irina

Ищу Голова Откуда Растёт

*БССР*

----------


## элка

Боюсь сама смортреть рекламу
*КРНЕ*

----------


## Irina

Как Раздобыть Нейкую  Ерунду

*ПРСТ*

----------


## элка

*Пусть Растет Съедим Тихонько*
*КТТП*

----------


## Irina

Как Тебя Теперь Принять

*ОЛОГ*

----------


## элка

Очень Люблю Овальные Грибы
ТРНГ

----------


## Irina

Трудно Резать Ножом Грильяж

*КИПИ*

----------


## элка

Как Искать Пакет Изюма
*ВКЦУ*

----------


## Sanych

Вова Катю Ценно Учит

*ЖИГА*

----------


## Irina

Жизнь Играет Гоняет Арматурой

*СЕНО*

----------


## Sanych

Саныч Ездил На Охоту

*БАБА*

----------


## Irina

Будет Аншлаг Будем  Аплодировать 

*ЛИСА*

----------


## Sanych

Ласковую Ирину Саныч Обожает 

*ГЮЕК*

----------


## Jemal

*Г*лавный *Ю*рист *Е*дет *К*очегарить

*ПРИВ*

----------


## Irina

Первый Раз Играем Вальс

*СУША*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Спец Учреждение Школьных Авторитетов

ОКЖЖ

----------


## Irina

*О*бычно *К*орова *Ж*вачку *Ж*ует 

*ПОСТ*

----------


## Sanych

Пять Оленей - Сильный Трактор 

*ГИЛЯ*

----------


## Irina

*Г*улять *И*ду *Л*овлю *Я*мы.

*ГУГЛ*

----------


## Jemal

*Г*адкий *У*тенок - *Г*ордый *Л*ебедь

*РАМШ*

----------


## Irina

*Р*ядом *А*нгел* М*ой *Ш*устрит

*РОЖИ*

----------


## Jemal

*Р*омашка *О*пекала *Ж*аворонка *И*змученного
*ХЗНЗ*

----------


## Irina

*Х*одит* З*айка *Н*ос *З*адрав

*ПОНТ*

----------


## Jemal

*П*удель *О*пять *Н*юхает *Т*азик
*АВЛК*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*А*стерикс *В*зорвала  *Л*ехин *К*абинет

ОБСЖ

----------


## Irina

Обожаю Бродить Серьёзно Жить

*ЛЕТО*

----------


## Akasey

*Л*учше *Е*хать *Т*огда *О*тдыхаеш

*Г.Ш.Е.Щ.*

----------


## Sanych

Галю Шуструю Егор Щекочет

*ИГОР*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Ирина Грызет Орех Ртом (тупо) 

БРИГ

----------


## Akasey

*Б*ольшой *Р*умяный *И*спёк *Г*риб

*Г.П.Е.О.*

----------


## illusion

Где Пиво Его Отобрали

*АППП*

----------


## Akasey

*А*днажды *П*етруха *П*ашёл *П*огулять

*Н.У.О.О.*

----------


## illusion

Ну Очень Он Оторвался

П С У И

----------


## Sanych

Пьяная Света Уже Изнемогает

*ЯКЕР*

----------


## Irina

Я Куда-то Еду Развлекаться

*БИНТ*

----------


## Patron

Бизнесмен Интересуется Новостями Телевидения (Бред)

*ЯЛСП*

----------


## Irina

Я Люблю Спать Подольше

*ЛЮДИ*

----------


## Patron

Люблю Юлю Девочку Идеальную
:lol::lol:

*ОУЧБ*

----------


## Sanych

Огромных Ульев Чебурашка Боится

*КОКУ*

----------


## Akasey

Как-то однажды кок утонул

*Р.О.О.О.*

----------


## Sanych

Рита Очень Обожает Окрошку

*ГИДЯ*

----------


## Аликсей

Гидровлический илюстратор демотивационных ящиков

АПОЖ

----------


## Wolk

Антоха Пошёл Отпаривать Жопу

ЖОПА

----------


## Аликсей

Житомерский Оконный Полиэтиленовый Утеплитель

СЕКС

----------


## Sanych

Сосна, Елка - Каждому Своё

*ЗИКО*

----------


## legava9

Зинаида Ивановна, Катите Отсюда!
*ДГРН*

----------


## Sanych

Даша Гену Ревнует Неможко

*ИЛИЯ*

----------


## legava9

Или Ливерпуль Или Я
*КПЦО*

----------


## Sanych

Кому Поют Цыплята Оду?

*ЖАЛЕ*

----------


## legava9

Жаль Адам Любит Еву.....
*ДМИТ*

----------


## Sanych

Дед Митяй Ищет Трубку

*РИБА*

----------


## Mouse

*Р*ифмы *И*ссякли, *Б*аста *А*тседа

М*Ы*Ш*Ь*

:h0907:


j:

----------


## vova230

*М*ишак *Ы*шь *ШЬ*нягу придумал
*САРА*

----------


## Sanych

Сара, Абрам, Рахиль - аристократы 

*ИМПА*

----------


## Mouse

Илья Муромец Попович Алёша

СИФА

----------


## Sanych

Странное Имя Французкое Артаньян 

*ТУРА*

----------


## Mouse

Турецкое Урюк Разве Актуально?

СИСИ :al:

----------


## SDS

СЕЕМ И <пашем> СЕЕМ И <уже выкапываем>...

----------


## Sanych

Загадывай теперь.

----------


## Sanych

Лан, продолжим. 

*КУРА*

----------


## Mouse

Касторка Улучшает Разгон - Аксиома))

ХРЮН

----------


## Sanych

Хочет Ребенок Юлу Накрутить

*ВАБИ*

----------


## Mouse

*В*от *А*нтошка и *Б*абушку *И*щет

БОЛТ

----------


## JAHolper

*Б*ермудские *о*строва *л*юбят *т*айну

*КВИП*

----------


## Mouse

*К*оли *В*ыпил *И*ди *П*роспись!

АССЯ

----------


## JAHolper

*А*лчность *с*ильнее *с*мертельного *я*да.

*САИТ*

----------


## Mouse

*С*амобичевание - *А*нализ *И*нертного *Т*ела

ЁПРУ

----------


## JAHolper

*Ё*лки *п*лывут, *р*еку *у*стилая.

*УТРО*

----------


## Mouse

*У*мылся, *т*оропился, *р*азозлился - *о*поздал))

*КЛЯП*

----------


## Sanych

Кот Любит Яблоки - Парадокс 

*ЧУКА*

----------


## Mouse

Чукча Ушел Кушать Арбузы  

БАЯН :Laie_48:

----------


## JAHolper

*Б*уйная *А*рена* Я*рых *H*uligans

МУКА

----------


## Mouse

*М*акака *У*пала в *КА*ку  сруль

*ЧМЯГ*

----------


## Sanych

Чёрный медведь ягоды готовит

*БОУЛ*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*Б*егемот *О*слиху *У*дари*л Л*апатой

*БЯКА*

----------


## Sanych

Бандит Яшка Кинул Атамана

*ЮДИН*

----------


## Mouse

продолжение : *Ю*ркнул, *Д*унул *И* *Н*ас@л

КСЯК

----------


## zaraki

Красный слоник - яркий комик)

              КОЛА

----------


## Mouse

*К*иви = *о*гурец+*л*имон+*а*лыча

ГЛЖП

----------


## JAHolper

*Г*лянцевый *Л*ист *Ж*урнала *П*лейбой

ЛЕТО!

----------


## tone4ka

Легко есть только овощи!!!))
ЯЛТС

----------


## Mouse

Якутский Латекс Тверже Стали )))

ЧУКЧ

----------


## JAHolper

*Ч*итайте *У*головный *К*одекс *Ч*аще! (пригодится)

МАША

----------


## Mouse

Медведь азартно шлепает Агошку :wddfsdf:

СНБЕ

----------


## vova230

*С*орока* н*ашла *б*лизорукого *е*нота

миар

----------


## JAHolper

*М*огуч *и*нтеллект *а*лкаша* р*усского.

КУЧА

----------

